# Cant detect new SATA DVD writer

## Noobex

I bought a new SATA dvd writer but cant get it working on either gentoo or windows. I have 2 PATA hard disks installed. This is the first time I am trying out a SATA component.

Here is the output of:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

```

```

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3

)) #1 SMP Thu Oct 11 21:50:23 IST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/hdb5

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000057fc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000057fc0000 - 0000000057fce000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000057fce000 - 0000000057ff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000057ff0000 - 0000000058000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 360384) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FB800, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 57FC0000, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT   8000720 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 57FC0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP   8000720 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 57FC05C0, 6588 (r1  A0785 A0785000        0 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 57FCE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 57FC0390, 0070 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC   8000720 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 57FC0400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG   8000720 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 57FCE040, 0060 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM   8000720 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET 57FC6B50, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET0  8000720 MSFT       97)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000057fc0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 360384) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000057fc0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   360384

On node 0 totalpages: 360287

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 4871 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 351417 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 0 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 60000000 (gap: 58000000:a6c00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 37256 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 354153

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb5

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2109.593 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 546000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1416412k/1441536k available (2787k kernel code, 24736k reserved, 1076k d

ata, 336k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4223.25 BogoMIPS (lpj=8446508)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Freeing SMP alternatives: 29k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557119

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4219.38 BogoMIPS (lpj=8438775)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ stepping 01

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=336

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:04.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0x58000000-0x5fffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0x57ffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1222716765.320:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no

debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP61: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-MCP61: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-MCP61: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP61: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3120022A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: SAMSUNG SP1203N, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 234493056 sectors (120060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 > hdb3 hdb4

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: hdb5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb5: journal params: device hdb5, size 8192, journal first block 18,

max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb5: checking transaction log (hdb5)

ReiserFS: hdb5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 336k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

00:0d: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ

 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8234 bound to 0000:00:07.0

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x700

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ

 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xdfffec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ

 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xdffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ                                                             20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC662, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LMC9] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ                                                             23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:08:38 P                                                            DT 2007

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will b                                                            e case sensitive!

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will b                                                            e case sensitive!

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will b                                                            e case sensitive!

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will b                                                            e case sensitive!

fuse init (API version 7.8)

Adding 939760k swap on /dev/hdb7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:939760k

```

I cant see anything in the /dev either. 

```

# ls /dev/?d?*

/dev/fd0       /dev/fd0u1600  /dev/fd0u1760  /dev/fd0u720  /dev/hda   /dev/hda6  /dev/hdb1  /dev/hdb5

/dev/fd0u1040  /dev/fd0u1680  /dev/fd0u1840  /dev/fd0u800  /dev/hda1  /dev/hda7  /dev/hdb2  /dev/hdb6

/dev/fd0u1120  /dev/fd0u1722  /dev/fd0u1920  /dev/fd0u820  /dev/hda2  /dev/hda8  /dev/hdb3  /dev/hdb7

/dev/fd0u1440  /dev/fd0u1743  /dev/fd0u360   /dev/fd0u830  /dev/hda5  /dev/hdb   /dev/hdb4  /dev/md0

```

I am using an Asus M2N MX SE motherboard with nforce 430 chipset. The BIOS detects the DVD writer but cannot boot from it. please help me out...

----------

## ukavi

maybe you need to enable SATA support in your bios? check if the device works at all (hearing it doesn't work in windows - i can't help but think it's dead)?

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that your burner is available in the device list from the BIOS ?

----------

## Noobex

yes I can see it listed in the BIOS. I have enabled sata support in the kernel.

----------

## jcat

Are you able to try a LiveCD?  Just to make sure it's not a config thing?  If udev creates a device file for it off a LiveCD then you know it's just something you've missed.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## Noobex

I cant boot from the drive so I cant use a liveCD.

----------

## d2_racing

If you cannot boot from the drive, then your driver must be dead.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The SATA cable and the SATA power cable don't rate high for connection reliability, as far as I'm concerned. Both cables are prone to be loose, and can easily be knocked askew. If you are absolutely sure that the cables are tightly connected, and you can't boot via that drive, then either said drive is bad, or the onboard controller is bad. If you have another device to attach to the SATA port, do so just to make sure it's not bad. The best device would be the replacement you get for that drive.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Or even, change the cable to be sure.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, that is a MUCH cheaper alternative.  :Smile: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, keep us inform about your problem.

----------

## Noobex

It turns out that the DVD burner was indeed faulty. I got it replaced and everything is rosy now   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome! Happy Gentooing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

